# Ethernet Problem

## Cryptix

So my ethernet connection eth1 was working on the gentoo amd64 universal install cd... but now i get into the actual operating system and it says eth1 doesnt exist... is there some common problem i missed?Last edited by Cryptix on Sat Apr 29, 2006 4:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Cryptix

when i go to my /etc/init.d and check for net.eth1 and it says "Too many levels of symbolic links"

----------

## Cryptix

i didnt use genkernel... do i have to find my specific driver in the ncurses thing for the kernel?

----------

## Cryptix

my ethernet is Marvell 88E8036 Fast Ethernet which driver  do i need to compile in the kernel for that?

----------

## think4urs11

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> my ethernet is Marvell 88E8036 Fast Ethernet which driver  do i need to compile in the kernel for that?

 

skge

```
Device Drivers

---> Network device support

  ---> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

    --->  New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

----------

## gerdesj

 *Cryptix wrote:*   

> when i go to my /etc/init.d and check for net.eth1 and it says "Too many levels of symbolic links"

 

Make sure that net.eth1 is a symlink to net.lo for example on my laptop:

```

jglaptop ~ # ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Apr 30 10:50 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Mar  5 08:12 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 29751 Apr 30 10:50 /etc/init.d/net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Dec 18 23:37 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 -> net.lo

```

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Cryptix

alright thanks guys ill try that when i get back home

----------

## Cryptix

how do i restore the symlink on /etc/init.d/net.eth1 because right now its pointing to net.eth1 instead of net.lo

----------

## Cryptix

i think the symlink is the only problem for this, having gone through it again i remember i think i messed up somewhere in the install... how do i change the symlink back to net.lo?

----------

## UberLord

```
cd /etc/init.d

rm -f net.eth1

ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

----------

## Cryptix

k so i restored the symlink and added eth1 to startup... i get this error now:

```

Starting eth1

Bringing up eth1

192.168.1.97

eth1 does not exist

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

```

----------

## Cryptix

lspci recognizes the nic in case your wondering.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Look at the output of ifconfig -a. Are you sure that your nic is eth1 and not eth0? If you have an IEEE1394 port, it's possible that the live-cd saw that as eth0.

----------

## Cryptix

i do have an IEEE1394 port, but eth0 is having the same problems as eth1

```

lo: Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

inet6 addrs: ::1/128 Scope:Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets: 24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:24 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:1752 (1.7Kb) TX bytes:1752 (1.7Kb)

sit0: Link encap:IPv6-inIPv4

NOARP MTU:1480 Metric:1

RX packets: 0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

In that case, let's return to the basics.

You have two nics. You talked about a Marvell 88E8036. What is the other? Please post the output of lspci | grep -i net. Did you remember to load the modules - lsmod?

Let us see your init scripts ls -l /etc/init.d/net* and the contents of /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Cryptix

lspci | grep -i net:

```

Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

```

i have no idea what u mean when u say load the modules - lsmod, sorry

ls -l /etc/init.d/net*:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo

/etc/init.d/net.lo

/etc/init.d/netmount

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.97 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

```

----------

## Cryptix

figured out lsmod... im clueless... anyways it didnt have anything that seemed to be related to my card version (Marvel Technology 88E8036)

i can't copy/paste it so ill write ones that are being used by the livecd:

```

rsrc_nonstatic  9216  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core  26660  2 yanta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

dm_mod   38864  1 dm_mirror

libata   39696  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

ieee1394   64120  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

usbcore   92328  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Sorry for letting this go by, but I was convinced that it was a driver problem and I didn't knew your nic. After reading this post, it seems that your nic should use the forcedeth driver. Look at the output of the following:

```
# grep -i forcedeth /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Cryptix

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

so i should take off the driver that you told me to put on previously and compile the forcedeth driver? compile it as a module?

----------

## Cryptix

i cant find the forcedeth driver in the kernel setup, im assuming it isnt called forcedeth in there?

----------

## Cryptix

i googled it and found the forcedeth driver name, i compiled it as a module and i just rebooted and i still get the same error. however, when i lsmod, nothing is listed...

----------

## syouth

There must be, if you ain't using some too old 2.6 kernel.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Network device support  --->

    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

      <*>   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

And it work pretty stable in my box.

----------

## Cryptix

this might be relevant, whenever i build the kernel i get a "dnsdomainname: Host name lookup failure" error. but the compile continues anyways, by the way i compiled the forcedeth driver in the kernel and rebooted and it stil didnt work

----------

## Cryptix

also another idea, dont i have to add something into the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 when i add a module? do i just add forcedeth for the forcedeth driver? and also when i went looking through my network drivers in the kernel config i found many other drivers selected, should i unselect them?

----------

## syouth

When you compiled something as module and want to use it in every boot, you should put the module name in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 . Some modules are loaded by latest udev or coldplug, if you don't have latest udev at hand.

And disabling drivers, you don't need, is certainly sensible -> it speeds up kernel compilation and makes the size of a kernel smaller. And you lose nothing when you don't have such hardware in your PC.

----------

## Cryptix

so i got forcedeth to load as a module at boot and that works fine, i got rid of a bunch of network drivers i didnt need, i checked all my /etc/conf.d/hostname /etc/conf.d/domainname and thats all fine. but i still get the same error! this is a nightmare! should i just do a re-install?

----------

## Cryptix

i think that because i have a firewire port on this computer that even tho eth1 was the right nic during the install eth0 is now the right one, i went and added it into /etc/conf.d/net and at boot up it didnt give the netmount error anymore for eth0 it just said eth0 does not exist.

----------

## Cryptix

this problem is such a hassle...

----------

## Cryptix

just tried re-installing and i did everything correctly (or so i thought) with the forcedeth driver and everything and i still get the same netmount error and eth0 not found thing...

----------

## mekong

I remember the first time I compiled and installed the linux kernel, I forgot to mount /boot, it did cost me days to figure it out that my PC keep reboot with the old kernel. Maybe you did the same.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If you selected to compile the forcedeth driver as a module, installed the kernel and drivers, and configured /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, it should appear when you run lsmod. In that case, it should show up on ifconfig -a.

----------

